# lowering new beetle?



## kaptain k (Aug 29, 2003)

I just ordered 17" brms for my new beetle and I'm wondering if I should lower and what is the best way to do this?


----------



## maynardoftool (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: lowering new beetle? (kaptain k)*

I am in the same boat as you...wanna order some 18"'s and drop it but am not sure how far I can go down !!!!! Any help would be great


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: lowering new beetle? (maynardoftool)*

There are many options, too many, but what I did was install a set of the VW / Eibach springs sold by VW. Everything else was left stock. They are fully warranted by VW, drop front and rear about 1-1/2 inches and are VERY stiff. Cost about $200. You must get an alignment when you change suspension geometry. The dealer will do the install, including the alignment for what I recall around $300.
I would highly recommend a Neuspeed 28mm rear sway bar. 
Let me warn you that the trade off for this outstanding handling is a stiff ride. If this sounds like something you do not want, then don't go with this spring setup. The car will not dive on breaking or rise on acceleration or have any noticeable body roll in cornering ( once the sway bar in added ).


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: lowering new beetle? (lenswerks)*

Alignment isn't immediately necessary on the MkIV. You might want to have the springs settle for a few weeks before doing it.


----------



## mrit (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: lowering new beetle? (paultakeda)*

If you want to have much improved handling as well as a nice drop, get a set of H&R coilovers. The car will look very tight and the handling is superb. Unfortunately, my gf complained too much on the super stiff ride that I have to sell it after 6 months of enjoyment!


----------



## chefbeetle1.8t (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: lowering new beetle? (mrit)*

I got 18s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i went with the H&R springs 1.6f/ 1.8r very nice and good handling


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: lowering new beetle? (kaptain k)*

Like some others mentioned, WAY too many options to list. However, you can check out the Suspension tuning forum on the Vortex. Antyhing pertaining to the MKIV VWs apply to us as well.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=15


----------



## maynardoftool (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: lowering new beetle? (chefbeetle1.8t)*

Chefbeetle..did you have to do anything with your front sway bar to make room for the drop.. I have heard stories....


----------



## devanwon! (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: lowering new beetle? (maynardoftool)*

i went with 18's and dropped it 2" looks great and rides pretty good! I am happy


----------



## SOCRATES (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: lowering new beetle? (devanwon!)*

Same here. Great looks, very poor ride quality.








I don't believe I could ever have an open cup of any beverage inside my car. LOL...








Cheers,
-Justyn


----------

